

Looking at naked pictures makes you smarter - codergirl
http://ca.askmen.com/entertainment/austin_600/696_naked-women.html

======
michaelcampbell
Waiting for the "I must be a genius" jokes....

------
fcardinaux
In that case animals should be smarter than humans!

------
Mz
My thought is that perhaps looking at nudes isn't necessarily helpful to the
brain function due to sexual titillation but perhaps due to putting the mind
more in touch with reality. (Not sure I'm up to explaining what I mean if that
doesn't make sense on the face of it.)

(Also: Sorry to the critics, but I've upvoted this. I see no reason why this
has to be a mind-in-the-gutter topic.)

------
wglb
Ridiculous, inappropriate.

~~~
codergirl
Why is it inappropriate?

We're wired to be attracted to certain attributes for certain evolutionary
purposes...

~~~
wglb
It is not about how we are wired by evolution. It is about whether or not,
according to the guidelines <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html> this
is an acceptable article. I say that it is not. The article is fluff, does not
reference any actual scientific research. It says only "Scientists have
discovered . . ."

I have flagged this article.

~~~
codergirl
The guidelines are suggestions. Not hard rules. But it's your prerogative.

